# Jacks and more Jacks



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a last minute cancelation due to boat problems for Saturday. So, what should I do on my day off. Take the family and go fishing of course. Their boat is in the Destin Fishing Rodeo so we wanted to target big fish. We decided to fish for amberjacks and make one grouper stop. Well Mr. grouper was home but we were not man enough to pull him. He kicked our butts and has some cool jewelry he can show his girl friends. On to jacks. Decided not to keep anything under 50 and it all worked out for a change. Biggest went 77 lbs, smallest one was 50 and some change. Got some nice fish but we all know the fish story. The one that got away. Connie Jo(my wonderful wife) had the man on. But he will live to fight another day. Once more we picked a fight with a better FISH than we are. There was simply no stopping this fish. He man handled us like like little girls. Connie Jo, myself, and Carter did everything we could and then some but it was not meant to be. When it was over, I was laughing but I was the only one. It was a tense, emotional moment on the boat.There was a little cute blonde that was ready to drop dynamite to kill every fish on the place. Can I just say, She was not laughing with me. She was right on the edge of saying some very colorfulful words. I love you honey, keep your chin up, don't let it get you down, it will happen, I Promise. She wants a giant jack and I have a tall order to fill. By the end on the day, we held our heads high and thanked God for our bounty. But, the memory of the battle will always be in our heads. Maybe next time will be his day to come home with us. Who knows whats in the future, thats why we keep going back. Enjoy your time on the water with family and friends and remember each day. It could be our last. Enjoy the pictures. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's an awesome day, Capt.!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I cant believe that is only 77 lbs. It looks larger than that.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, 77 is it. Kais was the luck or unlucky one to catch that one. We would all be amazed at what some of those fish weight if we put them on a scale. Thats why I say NEVER WEIGHT THEM, They stop growing then!!!!!!! :thumbup: The one that Connie Jo and I are holding is 53 and some change. I wish we had taken pictures on the boat. They always look WAY bigger when you just pulled them out of the water.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Never cease to impress! When I get the time and enough people to chip in I'm booking you, you know it!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul. Fish fry!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Yeah, 77 is it. Kais was the luck or unlucky one to catch that one. We would all be amazed at what some of those fish weight if we put them on a scale. Thats why I say NEVER WEIGHT THEM, They stop growing then!!!!!!! :thumbup: The one that Connie Jo and I are holding is 53 and some change. I wish we had taken pictures on the boat. They always look WAY bigger when you just pulled them out of the water.




Thanks for not weighing in the Second AJ:thumbsup:..... and thanks for letting me weight in before you as I held 1st in AJ's for all of 2 mins. lol ..


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats some back wrenching jacks for sure delynn!!!!! good fish anytime,anywhere!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Yeah, 77 is it.


Thats my lucky number :thumbsup: 7's and 4's.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice haul of fish capt!! I was the CH24 that launched at the same time you did on Saturday morning. It was nice meeting you and I will be contacting you when we have some extra $....:thumbsup:


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

The fish out there are ready for deer season.
No mercy Capt!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, I have to give my credit to a great crew. They fished their butts off and worked really hard to get a big one. 

Cape Horn 24 very nice to meet you Sat. morning. Hope you guys crushed them. Very nice boat and great crew you had there.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Cape Horn 24 very nice to meet you Sat. morning. Hope you guys crushed them. Very nice boat and great crew you had there.


Thanks, and yes we had a great time and a great crew!! :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Goodnight Lucille, now thats some reef donkeys. Great reward for a days work.
What size boat do you have?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck yeah, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Great Job again Capt. I want you to know I sure was jealous watching y'all head off shore with the Big Guns in the rod holders and me stuck fishing in the bay.....


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW. I don't know how the heck you find those beasts. I got a sounder full of (hand-me-down) numbers, satellite and bathymetry charts in hand, all the right gear and I have yet to find a keeper AJ in 6 months - despite many, many 125 mile round trip runs. Impressive indeed! 

I sure wouldn't want to meet that big one in a dark alley...


----------

